# NEW! Audi A6 Coil Spring Sets



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

NEW BLAU™ Audi A6 Coil Spring SetsOvertime, original Audi springs begin to sag and sometimes even break. This can often result in abnormal driving characteristics. When suspension coil springs become saggy or break, most Audi A6 drivers will experience clunking noises, unhealthy vehicle weight transfer, and dangerous vehicle performance characteristics. If the problem isn't fixed, improper alignment occurs, potentially damaging your tires and other suspension components. Keeping your Audi suspension in perfect working order is a must.

BLAU™ Audi A6 springs are designed as an OEM replacement coil spring. Customers will experience a standard ride height (similar to the Original Equipment springs) with a slight increase in handling without sacrificing driving or ride comfort. BLAU™ Audi springs have been designed and engineered with A6's specific characteristics in mind. The proper vehicle balance, weight transfer, and performance handling were all taken into consideration. BLAU™ springs provide the optimum ride comfort and performance for your Audi. 1st The World Over™ in Audi kit concepts. Mfd in the USA.

*Currently available for Audi A6 2.8L, 2.7T, and 3.0L Quattro models.*
*Introductory Sale Price Ends 2/29/2012.*

Website: www.blauparts.com.
Phone: 1 (920) 758-3232


----------

